# up a creek, need a paddle



## Blunted (Jan 25, 2008)

During my current grow I got quite busy with work and had to travel, so I left my plants in the care of my girlfriend. Well when I get back the other day to check on them, one had gone hermi and pollenated the rest of my plants, I observed dry dropped  but very small pollen sacs  These plants are around 6 weeks into flower and usually finish week 7/8. Now when inspecting the buds the seeds are very undeveloped and sparatic, the bud is also looking quite frosty and smells great. Another weird thing the hermi and another one of the girls aren't showing signs of seed, could this be perhaps due to there longer flower time? And if my girls are pollenated should I expect a longer flowering time then usual? I have the hermi out of the room atm, I checked trichs clear and cloudy, tops are pretty dense, I don't know if i should harvest her or leave her in the room because others are pollenated? Sorry lots of questions but this is the first time I ever got screwed by a she-male!


----------



## headband (Jan 25, 2008)

i dont know if you would futher pollinate them but im sure its possible still, i would just finish her up since they all turned on you anyways:hairpull:


----------



## Blunted (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 6 plants and the hermi and 2 others arent showing signs of seeds but they do require 2 more weeks of flower, so i quess theres still more time for seeds to develope....


----------



## umbra (Jan 25, 2008)

I would let finish. I wouldn't worry to much about the seeds at this point. When the trichomes are amber, maybe 60% I would harvest.


----------

